# Tinsley out; Granger in; Rasho moving in



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Linkage



> Having gathered more than a few headlines this summer for what they have done, the Pacers have been under a bit of scrutiny lately for what they have not.
> 
> They haven't traded, cut, bought out or otherwise made Jamaal Tinsley go away. They haven't signed Danny Granger to a contract extension.
> 
> ...





> Granger is far too important to the franchise's future to be allowed to slip away. Almost immediately after Jermaine O'Neal was traded, Granger became the face of the franchise. On a team devoid of superstars, he's the next-best thing. As importantly, he's a class act. Even if no deal is done before camp opens, Granger won't exactly hit the open market. He'd be a restricted free agent, meaning the Pacers have the ability to match any offer that comes his way.
> 
> Still, here's the question on many minds: why wait?
> 
> ...





> The game of "Where's Rasho?" will soon reach its final turn. Rasho Nesterovic is scheduled to move to Indianapolis within the next two weeks. And no, his extended offseason stay in Slovenia was of absolutely no concern to Bird. "That's his home," Bird said. "He'll have plenty of time to get in here, get a place to live, get settled in, get his physical and get ready for the season."


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I find the bolded text to be particularly promising. If we can sign a all star, then get Granger as well, this team would be VERY promising going into next season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Rasho for MVP...Who's with me?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I really don't like the fact we aren't tryingto move Rasho. We need someone younger and possibly someone who can play Power Forward.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> I really don't like the fact we aren't tryingto move Rasho. We need someone younger and possibly someone who can play Power Forward.


Al Harrington.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

StephenJackson said:


> Al Harrington.


Exactly who we need. He can shoot threes, he can play in the post when he wants to, and his defense is better than Murphy's just because he is faster. We really need to get a deal done with Golden State.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Exactly who we need. He can shoot threes, he can play in the post when he wants to, and his defense is better than Murphy's just because he is faster. We really need to get a deal done with Golden State.



As long as he brings his old energetic self. The last time we invested in the Al Harrington project, he didn't play D, and his offense was awful. I remember all of his 4 and 6 point outings.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> I find the bolded text to be particularly promising. *If* we can sign a all star, then get Granger as well, this team would be VERY promising going into next season.


That's a big IF. Indiana has never been a team that attracts free agents nevermind all-stars.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> That's a big IF. Indiana has never been a team that attracts free agents nevermind all-stars.


I'm sure Shawn Marion wouldn't mind signing with us. He fits perfectly in O'Briens offense and he can play PF.

Ford
Granger
Dunleavy
Marion
?

bench
-----
Foster/Rasho (one starts)
Hibbert
Jack
Diener
Rush
Smurph


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I've never liked Shawn Marion...To me he always overrated, I mean he's good, but nowhere near superstar good.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't want to sign Marion. How old is he? 30? At some point he will lose that athleticism due to age and he will be a worthless piece of garbage.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

A 4 year deal wouldn't be too bad. Players don't lose all of their athleticism normally until about 33 or so, so we would be okay for about 3 years until he is a valuable expiring.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

DienerTime said:


> A 4 year deal wouldn't be too bad. Players don't lose all of their athleticism normally until about 33 or so, so we would be okay for about 3 years until he is a valuable expiring.


Ben Wallace signed his contract at 31, and you know how that went. When Marion becomes a FA next year, he will sign his contract at 31.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

But Marion has skills. Ben doesn't.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

What about Odom? I know he's not perfect, but he could be an 18 10 guy, and i think he's only 28.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

By the way guys Rasho is going to wear #8


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> What about Odom? I know he's not perfect, but he could be an 18 10 guy, and i think he's only 28.


He would be okay but what can we give up? I'm not giving Dunleavy for anything right now he is the perfect guy for this franchise and I am not like the others that think he is still a bad contract.

If they would take Tinsley, Rasho, and our first rounder next year i'd pull the trigger.

TJ/Jack/Diener
Granger/Rush/Daniels
Dunleavy/Rush/Williams
Odom/Murphy/McRoberts
Foster/Murphy/Hibbert


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> I'm sure Shawn Marion wouldn't mind signing with us. He fits perfectly in O'Briens offense and he can play PF.
> 
> Ford
> Granger
> ...


Like I said, Indiana isn't a place that attracts free agents.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Like I said, Indiana isn't a place that attracts free agents.


We attract free agents if we massively overpay them. Shawn would probably sign if we could offer him something like 65-70 mil/4 years.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> He would be okay but what can we give up? I'm not giving Dunleavy for anything right now he is the perfect guy for this franchise and I am not like the others that think he is still a bad contract.
> 
> If they would take Tinsley, Rasho, and our first rounder next year i'd pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


I meant with all the free agent $$$ next year. No way he gets resigned. They'll have all there money invested in Bynum.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I know it may not be a popular idea, but I think it can work well for Indy... Your team should trade Marquis Daniels and Shawne Williams to Memphis for Antoine Walker (maybe Memphis can send a 2nd rounder as well). Your team need a PF, and O'Brien loves Toine. He can ressurge with this team, even if he is coming off the bench.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

That would work for me. Daniels will probably not like being a 3rd stringer and we could use another power forward (even if it is Toine) and i'm sure he would get in shape to play on his favorite coach's team.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> We attract free agents if we massively overpay them. Shawn would probably sign if we could offer him something like 65-70 mil/4 years.


Were not exactly well known for overpaying players either.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Were not exactly well known for overpaying players either.


Yeh, but if we change that mindset, we could land someone decent.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> We attract free agents if we massively overpay them. Shawn would probably sign if we could offer him something like 65-70 mil/4 years.


Just FYI, the Miami media reported that he wanted 13 million per year from us this summer while we only offered 10 million per year so no extension was consummated. He'll probably either get traded somewhere at the deadline (could be someone like Odom+incentive or Howard), or we'll probably just let him expire and go after Boozer. If we don't increase our current 2009 cap-space (10 million) to land Boozer (and it appears that 10 million won't be enough), we'll probably up our offer to Marion because we need to be as competitive as possible in 2009-2010 in order to keep Wade. We'd still have max cap-space in 2010 if we gave Marion that 13 million per year he was after, so we'll see what happens there. Here's a great article on FA 2009.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=09FreeAgents-080915


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zPeEoh4-tEM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zPeEoh4-tEM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

